
LVMH exec: Apple Watch 'too feminine and looks like designed by students' - mstolpm
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/11088667/Apple-Watch-too-feminine-and-looks-like-it-was-designed-by-students-says-LVMH-executive.html
======
robitor
I don't think it matters that the Apple watch stands the test of time, the
thing about tech is that you can't create "timeless" tech because it will
become outdated in a couple of years. The watch will be replaced the the
watch 2 so I don't think people are really thinking about this purchase being
a long-term investment.

------
taneem
Reminds me of the dismissive comments that leaders at Microsoft and BlackBerry
made at the first iPhone debut back in 2007. We all know how that ended...

------
opless
Man whose entire business at risk from Apple's new design says design is
rubbish.

